# High end HUs No limit on age, yours or not! Lets see them!!



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey guys, my neighbor and I are building an SQ system in his little Yaris. He will be running alpinr F1 3-ways for his front stage and we are leaning toward Butler for amps. Right now we want to be educated on the various HUs out there, new and old that a large crew (DIYMA members) of audiophiles can come up with. Power in numbers and what not. Thanks a ton guys. 

Jesse and Mike (neighbor)

For now lets not put a limit on price.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pioneer dex-p99rs

Please don't laugh at the cheap double din kit... It's temporary. Lol










Lots of write ups on here about it...


----------



## Alchemy12s (Jun 1, 2011)

How many bells and whistles do you need?

If your going with butler tube drives, a panasonic CQ-TX5500D tubehead has a nice symmetry to it if you can live without the all the gadgets.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Alpine CDA-7998


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

jcollin76 said:


> Pioneer dex-p99rs
> 
> Please don't laugh at the cheap double din kit... It's temporary. Lol
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the kit?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just figured I'd get flamed for it. Lol
It does what it's supposed to, but it's not pretty.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

There's a Clarion DRZ9255 in the classifieds right now.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Denon DCT-Z1 or DCT-1, McIntosh MX-5000/4000/406, Nakamichi CD700II, Sound Monitor, Panasonic "Bottlehead", Eclipse ECD, Sony ES/XES


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

This is what I have in my cupboard

Nakamichi TD-1200 mkII Tape deck
Alpine 7390m Tape deck
Alpine 7909 cd


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm still running my DRX-9255 I got for X-mas in 1996 only good thing I got out of that marriage. No features at all but some say they even sound better than the DRZ's.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

jcollin76 said:


> Pioneer dex-p99rs
> 
> Please don't laugh at the cheap double din kit... It's temporary. Lol
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with it, then again I'm not huge into looks.

Loving my drz-9255, getting hard to find.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, as far as kits go, it's one of the better ones I've used.

The plan is to use a plexi panel, flush mount and reversed painted to match the deck.
Should look good.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

From top to bottom: McIntosh MX406, Clarion DRZ9255, Pioneer P9 and Denford 8250.










Alpine 9990










Denon Z1










J.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

^^^^ That's about as good as it gets right there. :surprised:


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

doitor said:


> From top to bottom: McIntosh MX406, Clarion DRZ9255, Pioneer P9 and Denford 8250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^

That does not make any sense. WOW!!!


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Terrible pic... 

Pioneer Premier DEX-M88... 4v/4ohm outputs, deadhead, external tuner... case completely stuffed, with no tuner or amp output section...


----------



## malutki (Apr 28, 2011)

*ALPINE 7909 30TH ANNIVERSARY* 









*Panasonic CQ-VX 5500* 









*Panasonic CQ-TX 5500* 









*CLARION HX-D1*









*SONY XES-Z50* 









*SONY C-90 R* 
















*ROCKFORD FOSGATE RF-8240* 









*DENON DCT-Z1* 









find the diference ;-)










all from mr's *CASKP's* site* audiocar*


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

droooooooooooooooooooool....


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

I am a big clarion fan so I will say DRZ and DRX9255, HDX10, HXD1, DXZ716, also using the DPH7500Z.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Rather than starting a new thread I am going to use this one as there is A LOT of great info in here. I currently have a alpine cda-117 with the burr-brown 24 bit processor. Not happy. Imma pull it out and go with one of the head units you guys posted above. I am running focal utopia 3-way front stage with morel em 428s for rear fill. I put in some ambient tweets for a phantom center and attenuated them down with some 8 ohm resistors. All powered by a zapco DC Ref 650.6. I will be putting in a 10" Ultimo 2 ohm soon to complete things. As for bells and whistles, I really don’t need any. Give me a HU with some awesome processing power with a few more options than a mx406 and I think I will be happy. F/R/S outputs. I shouldn't have to really get specific as we all know the obvious particulars of better HUs. The cda-117 is just a huge pain in my ass. Miss my 9855. 

I would be interested in hearing more about those Denon HUs, that Pioneer (no offense, but I NEVER heard of pioneer having a high end HU) and those various clarions. 

Thanks guys. I am just pissed off at the word and want a nice quality system. I am tired of sending stuff back to Alpine only to be disappointed. 

Thank you guys for any more input and explanation is to what makes these older HUs so much better than the new, seemingly, worthless ones. 

Jesse


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

P.S. I am in the market (subtle hint)


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

how about some sq double din's that are all black/modern looking?

any?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I googled every HU on this page. Yeah it is gonna break the bank (1k+) but damnit I want a quality HU. Keep those PMs and comments coming guys. Thanks a ton.

Jesse


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I LOVE my Alpine DVA-7996


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I am STILL IN LOVE with my alpine DVA-7996, its got EVERYTHING I could ever need it to do, it uses alpine F1 trasport internals, plays dvd's to a seperate vodeo screen and on top of that it looks damn sext doing so


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank You tinctorus, jcollin76, doitor, and malutki. So far I have narrowed my decision down to the following (in order of want) list. My decision has been based on the fact that my external Zapco DSP is the everything I need to tune and all I really need is a clean sound producing HU. Price played a part too. 

McIntosh MX406
Alpine DVA-7996 (If I knew more about the Alpine 9990 and what it takes to make a killer SQ setup I might put that second)
Pioneer dex-p99rs (Third only because of pricing)
SONY C-90 R (Fourth because I cannot find any)
clarion drz9255 (Fifth because I cannot find any)

If anyone can give me some tips on making the MX406 better in SQ I am actually working on getting one reasonably priced now.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sound Monitor examples.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

MX5000 MDA5000 MCD5000 . The MX/MDA/MCD4000 is no slouch either


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I too am a Clarion fan so I would suggest the DRX/DRZ9255, but I'm shocked that no one has mentioned it yet, but the Clarion ADCS-1,. I'll have to wait till I get home to post pics of mine.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is my thought on several High end Head Unit:

Nakamichi CD 700 = Extended High Range, Deep Bass, Warm Vocal but lack of Holographic Imaging

Sony CDX C90 = Transparent and Holographic Imaging (almost like 3 Dimensional Sound). Exquisite delicate vocal. also very warm analoque sound. My favorite Head Unit so far....

Sony XES = One Level above CDX C90 performance but also more expensive

Alpine 7909/7620 with 5959 and 3900 DAC = awesome clarity and very detail but not as warm as Sony CDX C90

McIntosh MX 5000 + DAC MDA 5000 = The Best of all
full of authority Bass and very tranparent sound, Sweet sounding. Also the most expensive

CMIIW

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## Bboy74 (May 15, 2011)

Alpine CDA-117ri !!

Baaaaadd !!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I LOVE my Alpine DVA 9965.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here we go. You'll be hard pressed to find one of these any more and if I could ever get the chance to do a side by side comparison with this vs any of the others mentioned earlier....... You simply CAN NOT find another HU that has the SQ and flexibility that this baby has, The Clarion ADCS-1. Up to 14 chs of out put, each can be set at different xover points and slopes and time delayed with adjustable out put level, on and on and on.

Sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

My McIntosh MX406, which sadly I just sold


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

smgreen20 said:


> Here we go. You'll be hard pressed to find one of these any more and if I could ever get the chance to do a side by side comparison with this vs any of the others mentioned earlier....... You simply CAN NOT find another HU that has the SQ and flexibility that this baby has, The Clarion ADCS-1. Up to 14 chs of out put, each can be set at different xover points and slopes and time delayed with adjustable out put level, on and on and on.


Jesus that's not a headunit it's a studio!

I'm poor and have probably spent around 1k on my system total, but the Alpine 7998 I had a few years ago was really an awesome unit. Non-amplified with great quality RCA outs, good tuning capabilities built in.

That being said, with all this amazing gear you're putting in, do you plan on doing some kind of processor? Because my understanding is that if you have one, as long as the source is clean you can tune out any of the coloration.

Not that I would say it isn't worth it to get one of these fine examples of audio engineering! But I remember reading a thread about the MS8 making the differences between okay and great amplifiers much smaller, because it adjusts all the outputs to the same sound. I may be talking out my rear though so any input is appreciated


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll try to get pictures of my Eclipse CD8062 up tonight.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 2, 2011)

Sometimes it becomes abundantly clear when people get overtly descriptive of the sound producing capabilities of a particular peice of gear that the price they payed for it, and the nametag on the front, produce a certain part of the enjoyment, even though the sound may not be different in truth. I'd say that any of the units in this thread, despite how ugly some may be aesthetically, are more than capable of what the OP is looking for. I just can't believe that shelf full of legendary HUs sitting there out of use. I'd have to sell them, and pick a favorite to keep, I couldn't bear to keep a goldmine sitting like that. What's the point?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Sometimes it becomes abundantly clear when people get overtly descriptive of the sound producing capabilities of a particular peice of gear that the price they payed for it, and the nametag on the front, produce a certain part of the enjoyment, even though the sound may not be different in truth. I'd say that any of the units in this thread, despite how ugly some may be aesthetically, are more than capable of what the OP is looking for. I just can't believe that shelf full of legendary HUs sitting there out of use. I'd have to sell them, and pick a favorite to keep, I couldn't bear to keep a goldmine sitting like that. What's the point?


Early Retirement sell off. Some guys sell their "goldmine" off once here...........once in a very great while. That is when some of us who have a secret stash break the big piggy bank and snag it up for our own enjoyment


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> I LOVE my Alpine DVA 9965.


Me too (though it's often mistaken for a run-of-the-mill CDA 9855).

installed :: before install, fresh out of the package picture by basicxj - Photobucket

installed :: In-dash DVD installed. Identical basic appearance compared to to my old 9855, but with colour biolite display picture by basicxj - Photobucket

Great sounding "dead" head unit, also with some F1 Status internals, basically a modernized version of the 7996 that shows up NIB now and then online, along with some gently used examples.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...58-alpine-dva-9965-excellent-condition-2.html


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful DVA-9855


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Since I am not sure how to go into profiles and "*Thank*" specific members, I wanted to take a sec to say "*Thanks*" the following for all of their help in my battle for a better HU:
*jcollin76* for his information on the Pioneer HU and the quick PM to me about it. 
*tinctorus* and his many PMs and follow up messages on the Alpine DVA-7996 that I am going to end up purchasing this week 
*MACS* and his AMAZING and seeming endless knowledge of not only McIntosh but Clarion as well
*asawendo* and his insight on the DVA-series as well as the many processors and their abilities.
*DAT* and his advise on the clarion DRX-9255 vs the Alpine DVA-7996
and last but not very least *Kevin K.* for not only educating me on the 7996 but giving me my pick from his personal inventory of them.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

hey I did mention the drx/drz clarion units and some less talked about ones that are still great. forgot to mention the McIntosh stuff(same as clarions)


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> I too am a Clarion fan so I would suggest the DRX/DRZ9255, but I'm shocked that no one has mentioned it yet, but the Clarion ADCS-1,. I'll have to wait till I get home to post pics of mine.





jrs1006 said:


> I am a big clarion fan so I will say DRZ and DRX9255, HDX10, HXD1, DXZ716, also using the DPH7500Z.


See I did.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jrs1006 said:


> hey I did mention the drx/drz clarion units and some less talked about ones that are still great. forgot to mention the McIntosh stuff(same as clarions)


Pretty sure you did

DRX9255 (non ADDZEST) = mx406 plus some nice feature.....like the ability to ff through tracks...............


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

basicxj said:


> Me too (though it's often mistaken for a run-of-the-mill CDA 9855).
> 
> installed :: before install, fresh out of the package picture by basicxj - Photobucket
> 
> ...




The fact that it is mostly mistaken for CDA 9855, is what I like most. In the last link you posted, in post number 14, I teased JAX about getting one. I don't know if he ever got one or not.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Alpine DVA-7996 

Dead head w/built in DSP and Optical Out


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

These MINT beauties just came FedEx today. So happy they are mine!!


sony c90 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


sonyc90-1 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


sony c90-2 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


sony xdp4000x by rockytophigh, on Flickr


sony xdp4000x-1 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


sony xdp4000x-2 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

This just became one of my favorite threads!


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

smgreen20 said:


> Here we go. You'll be hard pressed to find one of these any more and if I could ever get the chance to do a side by side comparison with this vs any of the others mentioned earlier....... You simply CAN NOT find another HU that has the SQ and flexibility that this baby has, The Clarion ADCS-1. Up to 14 chs of out put, each can be set at different xover points and slopes and time delayed with adjustable out put level, on and on and on.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics.


I saw one of these on ebay a while back.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I know you guys did that's why I said I too am a Clarion fan. what I was referring to was is that no 1 has stated the ADCS-1.



splaudiohz said:


> Pretty sure you did
> 
> DRX9255 (non ADDZEST) = mx406 plus some nice feature.....like the ability to ff through tracks...............


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jrs1006 said:


> I saw one of these on ebay a while back.


What was the price tag?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

My newest addition.

















Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> My newest addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am jealous. Congrats brother, you will be happy with it.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

:surprised:Surprised to see no one posted probably the most underrated preamp in 12 years, an Eclipse 55060 on this thread. I'll update with pics of my unit in a day or two.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> :surprised:Surprised to see no one posted probably the most underrated preamp in 12 years, an Eclipse 55060 on this thread. I'll update with pics of my unit in a day or two.


Holy hell!! Haven't heard of that in a long time. I had one and LOVED IT. I ran that to my LP amps that powered the Eclipse Point Source speakers. LOL. Im old.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

splaudiohz said:


> Holy hell!! Haven't heard of that in a long time. I had one and LOVED IT. I ran that to my LP amps that powered the Eclipse Point Source speakers. LOL. Im old.


Glad to hear it for some Fujitsu Ten Love!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

As promised earlier...and sorry for the crappy pictures.

Eclipse CD8062

Front Panel:









Copper chassis money shot:









Incidentally, I'm selling it...


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

ReloadedSS said:


> As promised earlier...and sorry for the crappy pictures.
> 
> Eclipse CD8062
> 
> ...


Really... I might be very interested. Lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Really... I might be very interested. Lol


You bastard, can't you just be happy with that kick ass Dex P99!!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Actually he might trade you straight up. Your Pioneer for that Eclipse.......kidding brother, juuuust kidding.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> Actually he might trade you straight up. Your Pioneer for that Eclipse.......kidding brother, juuuust kidding.


Lol it's the collector in me. The pioneer is a permanent fixture in The truck... But I have other vehicles to tinker with. Lol 
Just picked up an alpine 9887,and a eclipse 5030 too.

Ran Alpine's and eclipse's back when, didn't know what I had, and let them get away. Lol


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I have a RF 8240 and a 8250 I might let go. Pure sq for good price


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Lol it's the collector in me. The pioneer is a permanent fixture in The truck... But I have other vehicles to tinker with. Lol
> Just picked up an alpine 9887,and a eclipse 5030 too.
> 
> Ran Alpine's and eclipse's back when, didn't know what I had, and let them get away. Lol


Very nice. Wife has a 9887 in her Cobalt. She has no idea what she has, I just love having good sound when I have to drive her car. 

I would be strapping, bolting, and glassing a HU like that pioneer in anything I own! Nice collection brother.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT said:


> I have a RF 8240 and a 8250 I might let go. Pure sq for good price


Pics?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

DAT said:


> I have a RF 8240 and a 8250 I might let go. Pure sq for good price


Gee thanks Dave... Nothing like throwing fuel on the fire. Lol I don't have any experience with RF or Denford's (same correct?). Read they are nice pieces though.

I ran a clarion pro back in high-school too, damn if I can remember what model though.
Would love to get all my old high end decks back... for ol times sake.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Gee thanks Dave... Nothing like throwing fuel on the fire. Lol I don't have any experience with RF or Denford's (same correct?). Read they are nice pieces though.
> 
> I ran a clarion pro back in high-school too, damn if I can remember what model though.
> Would love to get all my old high end decks back... for ol times sake.


Dave is the candy store owner for sure. I want my old HUs back for the sake of not dealing with some of the crap that is out there now.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> Very nice. Wife has a 9887 in her Cobalt. She has no idea what she has, I just love having good sound when I have to drive her car.
> 
> I would be strapping, bolting, and glassing a HU like that pioneer in anything I own! Nice collection brother.


Why thank ya sir! 
Addictive stuff isn't it....


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

jcollin76 said:


> Gee thanks Dave... Nothing like throwing fuel on the fire. Lol I don't have any experience with RF or Denford's (same correct?). Read they are nice pieces though.
> 
> I ran a clarion pro back in high-school too, damn if I can remember what model though.
> Would love to get all my old high end decks back... for ol times sake.


Probably a 9770 maybe ?

They are very nice I even have doitor's old 8250 he have modded by jk labs.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

DAT said:


> Probably a 9770 maybe ?
> 
> They are very nice I even have doitor's old 8250 he have modded by jk labs.


Can't say for sure... Looked similar to the drz.. was a dead head, copper chassis, had an external unit..maybe power supply. Don't know.
Back then, I just got what I read was the best. Didn't pay attention to brand, model, etc. Lol
Oh to be a kid again.. but with the foresight to know what to keep.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Oh to be a kid again.. but with the foresight to know what to keep.


Amen to that.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'll trade for the pioneer deck for sure. 

Seems like there's fewer decks of the high end variety as time goes on. OEM integration and tablet PCs are the future, I guess.

I'm surprised no one has posted up one of the Alpine decks - 7949/7909 F#1...those are all pretty popular high end units.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah it definitely needs to be mentioned here, but I'm sure there are many through the years, that haven't been mentioned yet.

Different levels of high end for sure.
Unfortunate that's not the case now, like years past.


----------



## tim (Jan 22, 2009)

smgreen20 said:


> Here we go. You'll be hard pressed to find one of these any more and if I could ever get the chance to do a side by side comparison with this vs any of the others mentioned earlier....... You simply CAN NOT find another HU that has the SQ and flexibility that this baby has, The Clarion ADCS-1. Up to 14 chs of out put, each can be set at different xover points and slopes and time delayed with adjustable out put level, on and on and on.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics.


Man, I was never aware of this unit. It looks amazing. WOW!

When was it made and last available? How much would this unit set you back back in its day?

Also, would you have a link to a pdf for a manual? I'd like to look up this ADCS-1!


----------



## tima4h (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the old school pics! I have a HXD2 (DRZ9255 for you Americans ) and 2.5 (one has no face plate) DRX9675's in the garage


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Sony CDX C90 Japan Domestic Market Version and Eclipse Sound Monitor CDT 450X.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

tim said:


> Man, I was never aware of this unit. It looks amazing. WOW!
> 
> When was it made and last available? How much would this unit set you back back in its day?
> 
> Also, would you have a link to a pdf for a manual? I'd like to look up this ADCS-1!


Made in '93 and into '94. There were 2 versions of the system, but the 2nd version was mostly a dealer thing only.

V1: The complete ADCS-1 system, MSRP $3500
V2: The V1 + the laptop/software to set it up, $8500, but the laptop was mostly a dealer thing. You could buy one if you wanted, but who wanted to spend another $5k???

I don't have any links for the manual, but I THINK that there is a site that sells the PDF of the manual. I know they have the schematics for sale in PDF. 

I was able to score this NIB unit for ~$900 shipped from Canada. A fellow PG Phorum member found it for me. I am still very grateful for what he did for me to get t his. I have wanted one sense back in '96. I'm still looking for extra parts for it, mostly 2 more DAC's. 



I've only seen 4 of these for sale in the past 10 yrs. One guy was asking $1500 used for his, but came with the laptop.
I saw one on ebay that was removed before the auction ended and the price was opening at $1k
A second one on ebay sold for ~$1200 about 5 yrs ago
The fourth one, well, you see it in the pics. I bought it. Just happened to have the $$ at the right time.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Lafayette IN huh??? Might have to cruse over there and see this rare piece.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well thanks to reloadedss, I'm the proud new owner of the cd8062! (Thank you sir!)

Might be sending it in to Matt R. For a fresh start, and maybe some mods. Pretty excited... Nice reminder of days past. Lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks to Kevin K. I am the proud owner of an Alpine DVA-7996. Showing up today!!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet man, that's a beautiful unit.
Best of luck with it, and your install!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Sweet man, that's a beautiful unit.
> Best of luck with it, and your install!


I will post pics of my install if you do yours


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm the proud new owner of this awesome and good looking unit.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice DenFord!!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> I will post pics of my install if you do yours


You bet, but might be awhile if I send it off. Lol


----------



## DinLuca (Nov 5, 2009)

splaudiohz said:


> Nice DenFord!!


Thanks 

I'm curious about how good the Panasonic CQ-VX 5500 is, anyone here ever listened this unit in action?


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a Alpine 9887. Its a clean HU


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

splaudiohz said:


> Lafayette IN huh??? Might have to cruse over there and see this rare piece.


Come on over. PM sent


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I have heard so much about those Denfords lately. Is it a Denon with a RF label or does it have RF features as well?


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

[/url] IMG_1102 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

gu9cci said:


> [/url] IMG_1102 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/




That's pretty damn sexy. Very nice..


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

jcollin:thanks


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> That's pretty damn sexy. Very nice..


I was thinking the same thing. Makes me wanna paint my bezel gloss to match the cat and put "Mustang" on it.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

ReloadedSS said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted up one of the Alpine decks - 7949/7909 F#1...those are all pretty popular high end units.


Not many people have them


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

Not necessarily very high end but very good in their time. Only the 7915M works properly and is in full use in my car. The 7385R has a dead preamp and the 7903 refuses to play cd's. (which i'm trying to fix) I've not got a manual for the 7915 which has made using it more troublesome as there are functions that i haven't got a clue about.


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's my HU, Pioneer AVH-P7800DVD. Love this thing  WVGA screen, DVD, Dolby 6.1 surround, TA, auto EQ... One of the best HU's with a screen out there, IMHO.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Let's get this thread back to high end! Here's my contribution. A fully modded HX-D1. A damn shame it won't be getting used for some time.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

nar93da said:


> Let's get this thread back to high end! Here's my contribution. A fully modded HX-D1. A damn shame it won't be getting used for some time.


Pretty! What mods were done?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

This is what I got in my car. Absolutly love it. Just look at the display.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> This is what I got in my car. Absolutely love it. Just look at the display.


I like it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Just acquired this RFX-8240 from Dave a few weeks ago


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

@ OP, Holler at me if you want some advice with the Yaris install. That's what I have and I pretty much know this car inside and out.










Yes, it's a little messy. I'm in the middle of removing the tweeters and re-aiming the mids...


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

ftw!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

jonatbaylor said:


> ftw!


Man, I've always wanted to hear one of those....


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

He he, what the "warmth" from the tube?


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Man, I've always wanted to hear one of those....


Ya its not even mine but it looks cool as ****.

That said, I've got a McIntosh HU with the DAC and it sounds absurdly nice.

Since its a dead head, I bought some Tube amps for the car...holy crap it sounds amazing.

Me thinks that > than what this panasonic can do.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Distortion... Warmth... Doesn't matter, just like to hear it and see.

It's a very unique looking head. Just intrigued by it is all. Lol


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

chithead said:


> Just acquired this RFX-8240 from Dave a few weeks ago


What's your impression on the rf/Den?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

sqcomp said:


> @ OP, Holler at me if you want some advice with the Yaris install. That's what I have and I pretty much know this car inside and out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider yourself Hollered at.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

jcollin76 said:


> What's your impression on the rf/Den?


LOVE it... a little more detail than the DRX9255 I had before this.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

jcollin76 said:


> Pretty! What mods were done?


Sorry, can't give a way all my secrets! Let's just say our resident guru who performed the mods said it was his favorite so far. 

Obviously you can tell the volume control has been changed and bass, treble, fader, and balance have all be eliminated from the picture.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

nar93da said:


> Sorry, can't give a way all my secrets! Let's just say our resident guru who performed the mods said it was his favorite so far.
> 
> Obviously you can tell the volume control has been changed and bass, treble, fader, and balance have all be eliminated from the picture.


Did Mr. R strike again?! Lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Did Mr. R strike again?! Lol


He did. If you open up the HU it has "MR" airbrushed on every board over every opamp and cap replaced.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, an artist does have to sign his work ya know... Lol


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

jcollin76 said:


> Did Mr. R strike again?! Lol












That is Correct!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

jcollin76 said:


> Man, I've always wanted to hear one of those....


LOL

I have 2 of these Panny Bottleheads.... my FAVORITE HU


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

DAT said:


> LOL
> 
> I have 3 of these Panny Bottleheads.... my FAVORITE HU


Now your just showing off DAT!

Beings you have 3, maybe you should share the wealth and let the less fortunate experience it.... Lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT said:


> LOL
> 
> I have 3 of these Panny Bottleheads.... my FAVORITE HU


Dave, I'm on my way to your place right now to pick up the one you were holding onto for me.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> Dave, I'm on my way to your place right now to pick up the one you were holding onto for me.


Hey J, can you grab my F1 for me while your there? Lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Hey J, can you grab my F1 for me while your there? Lol


Sure. Dave has a closet where he keeps all of his buddies prized audio toys so their wife's don't put them in garage sales.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey did you get your 96 sent in for mods yet?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Hey did you get your 96 sent in for mods yet?


Not yet. He is about three months backed up. I am going to send my H701 for a stage 2 or 3 first, then the amps, then the HU. You sticking with your 99 or swapping?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh no brother, it's there to stay. Lol

Had to sell off some of my goodies to pay for some replacement stuff.

Had an amp go bad and take half my setup with it...


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Oh no brother, it's there to stay. Lol
> 
> Had to sell off some of my goodies to pay for some replacement stuff.
> 
> Had an amp go bad and take half my setup with it...


Man that sounds 'Twisted'


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol that's cold


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Lol that's cold


Is it cold? Or sick and..............Twisted?


And yest that was my 300th post. Sparta!!!!!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I'm honored I could be a part of it. Lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

We better post a High end HU before a Mod gets us for off topic chatter. Or is that CACO? Oh yeah I said it.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jonatbaylor said:


> ftw!


Can someone please educate me on this indash tube beast? What year did they make them? Was the SQ really that great to justify the size?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

jcollin76 said:


> Hey J, can you grab my F1 for me while your there? Lol


No F1's here .  great units but too many display issues and Alpine is now not repairing them.

Actually my favorite HU's in STOCK form I have tested are :

McIntosh MX5000, MX4000
Panny BottleHead
Denon Z1
Eclipse Sound Monitor

in that order...


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

DAT said:


> No F1's here .  great units but too many display issues and Alpine is now not repairing them.


Ironic you say that, I actually have to send ///Alpine/// my 96 for that exact issue. The tech had that tone to his voice after I told him the model number like he was expecting the display issue. After I told him he had the MO amount and list of what to dos all ready for me. I will tune my system, then pull the deck and ship it off. Car goes into storage in a couple months anyway. Then all of the amps, the processor and now the deck will all get sent out for updates and repairs and mods.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm not all sure what mods can be done to a HX-D1, but I could imagine that since when the bass/treble are boosted it can do 9v, and being that this one has those removed, I'm thinking some kind of boosted output. 


Here's what I just got off of ebay for $40.

Clarion DRX9675


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

smgreen20 said:


> I'm not all sure what mods can be done to a HX-D1, but I could imagine that since when the bass/treble are boosted it can do 9v, and being that this one has those removed, I'm thinking some kind of boosted output.
> 
> 
> Here's what I just got off of ebay for $40.
> ...


With enough cash anything is possible


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Not in the same league as some of the collectors on here....Found mine on the side of the road:








[/IMG]






























not really "found"..... I wish!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I would run one if I got one at a good price.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

danno14 said:


> Not in the same league as some of the collectors on here....Found mine on the side of the road:
> 
> 
> 
> not really "found"..... I wish!


Good thing you didnt run over it, lol :laugh:.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

My old school

Sony CDX-C90R









Sony XDP-4000X









Sony XDP-4000x computer meny
(not my laptop, can see i background two XES amps)









Sony XDP-4000x computer meny P.EQ









Sony XDP-4000x computer meny Network


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sony XES-P1 display (All working)









Sony XES-P1 display (my customer build)









Sony XES-P1 display off









Sony XES-P1 DSP (All working)









Sony XES-X1 Network (4x working, 1x faild)









Sony XES-Z50 display/radio (US model)









Sony XES-Z50 display/radio (Euro model - not mine)









Sony XES-Z50 DSP/Changer


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

--Kei-- said:


> Not necessarily very high end but very good in their time. Only the 7915M works properly and is in full use in my car. The 7385R has a dead preamp and the 7903 refuses to play cd's. (which i'm trying to fix) I've not got a manual for the 7915 which has made using it more troublesome as there are functions that i haven't got a clue about.


OMG, Benzi Boxes. I've been waiting to see who would be the first to post one.....or in this case a few!:laugh:


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

Some of those head units appear pretty old. Can folks list a model year beside some of those units for reference.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

redbaronace said:


> Some of those head units appear pretty old. Can folks list a model year beside some of those units for reference.


I would google the model number in the face plate. Or ask us what one you like to know more about. That is what I did with the 7996. Then I found one and bought one


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

Stück said:


> My McIntosh MX406, which sadly I just sold


and almost 5 months later I just bought it back from the guy I sold it to :laugh: Paid what I sold it for, so its kinda like its just been on pawn for 5 months


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just curious, whats the interest in installing vintage stereo equipment? isnt newer technology generally better and more efficient?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Build quality, feature sets, etc...

Not many true sq decks built anymore, not compared to a while ago. More and more companies are stripping down features and processing.
The focus now is on ipod integration, nav, bt, satellite radio, etc.... And less on the sonics of the unit.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Build quality, feature sets, etc...
> 
> Not many true sq decks built anymore, not compared to a while ago. More and more companies are stripping down features and processing.
> The focus now is on ipod integration, nav, bt, satellite radio, etc.... And less on the sonics of the unit.





blackknight87 said:


> Just curious, whats the interest in installing vintage stereo equipment? isnt newer technology generally better and more efficient?


Finding true SQ decks is not only rare, but damn expensive. If you do get one they are kind of a pita to tune, unless your really dialed in skill wise. Like some people I know running the P99. That beast has four DACs and still some opt for an older HU clarity. Odd, but true.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Always busting my chops. Lol


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Always busting my chops. Lol


I am what you would call............twisted???? :Right pinky finger extended and placed to right corner of mouth:


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol vise like memory. Man you need to get that modded deck back already.... Your getting salty!

Any ETA?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Lol vise like memory. Man you need to get that modded deck back already.... Your getting salty!
> 
> Any ETA?


I picked up a H701/C701. Mat wants to get his hands on that first. He is thinking a stage 3........I need to check my 'Toy' account for that, maybe sell off some stuff for that mod. I am however sending the HU to Alpine next week to get looked over as it is pushing the 10 year mark pretty hard.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice. What will ya be rocking with the alpine sent off? Oh, I guess I assumed you installed it... If not, what have you been running?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

jcollin76 said:


> Nice. What will ya be rocking with the alpine sent off? Oh, I guess I assumed you installed it... If not, what have you been running?


I will be rocking an iPod and some kick ass ear buds. Going to probably put the stang away for the winter and roll out the durango and jam that for the winter months.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Right on J. 
Looking forward to when you get it pieced together, and your impression.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I will start a build log when I get the amps set, before I paint them. I am finalizing the custom PPI Decals this months and having some prototypes made.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet man. I wanted to do a log this time, but with work and kids, I just wanted it done. Ya know?

It's nice to hear the 99 sing again. Can't tell ya how much I love that deck. Prob my best purchase this year! ( poor attempt at being on topic. Lol )


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Post a pic of it installed


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bah no good. Night time pics look like crap. Besides, looks the same as on the first page.
Tomorrow I'll snap some action pics. Maybe post up a couple of my first attempt at fg. Made some a-pillars. Turned out okay for a first try.... I think. Lol


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I absolutely love the oversized face on the CDA-7998. I also have a 7878 in storage if anyone wants to see that in this thread. I can't decide which head unit sounds better, but neither one is perfect. I get a static sound at times with the 7998 on CD only and the audio on the 7878 gets noisy at random moments and also cuts out until I reattach the faceplate.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

trumpet said:


> I absolutely love the oversized face on the CDA-7998. I also have a 7878 in storage if anyone wants to see that in this thread. I can't decide which head unit sounds better, but neither one is perfect. I get a static sound at times with the 7998 on CD only and the audio on the 7878 gets noisy at random moments and also cuts out until I reattach the faceplate.


I wanna see it. You can sent it to Alpine for repair. That is why I am sending my 7996 in, possible ribbon cable issue


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

CDA-7878


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

damn, that thing is clean!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Brand new Abyss A7


























I assume the last new one in the world.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

I noticed something today on my CDA-7998 that really put a smile on my face. Sorry for the poor focus. I forgot macro mode.
Alpine CDA-7998 Happy Halloween - YouTube


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

Never used any of those McIntosh, Devon (other than my home amps/receiver), but I have used the p9800bt and currently use eclipse cd7200mkii. I absolutely love this receiver. It makes my system sound so beautiful!


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

clarion DRX9575rz with DPH7500 DSP great sound all around


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

senior800 said:


> Brand new Abyss A7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link to the Homepage? Thanx in advance.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I am pretty sure those cannot be found retail anymore......however can be had for a price


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Not sure how "high end" it really is but i have this TDA-7857R. Not seen another one locally ever, and has to be one of the higher spec cassette decks they did.










Typical ebay pic i'm afraid lol


----------



## nateberrier (Dec 15, 2011)

Mother of god.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## thaar (Feb 13, 2010)

Way back in the day, I useto have a McIntosh MX406 before I had the slightest clue about car audio. Ended up trading it for for a couple PG ZX series amps.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

robert_wrath said:


> Can you provide a link to the Homepage? Thanx in advance.


They are around $4.5k retail.

Mine maybe going up for sale soon even though I am yet to try it.

They are still up on the facebook page Abyss Collection | Facebook - but I believe something happened to the designer (I can't expand upon and don't quote me on this) but there will be no more made.

It is only the SACD player for car audio though, so you get a big advantage over others before you even start!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

[/IMG]

Anyone out there interested in one? This one is going to be for sale soon.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

senior800 said:


> It is only the SACD player for car audio though, so you get a big advantage over others before you even start!


Sony MEX-DV2000


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone have any pics of the various Alpine F1 HUs? Model numbers of some of the 'cleaner' one that were made?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

There's only two of them, the CDA-7990 (first gen) and the DVI-9990 (second gen DVD unit). There are a couple of screens as well, but no transport on them.

_In other news... _


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

n_olympios said:


> There's only two of them, the CDA-7990 (first gen) and the DVI-9990 (second gen DVD unit). There are a couple of screens as well, but no transport on them.
> 
> Thanks for that info. I am running the 7996 setup with the h701. Love it but am having serious issues with the HU. It needs gone through and rebuilt. Thinking of making it a backup after a rebuild and getting an F1 status hu and still running the H701 processor that I really love.
> 
> ...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

that 9965 is a sick HU love it!!

one posted for sale now...


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

splaudiohz said:


> Thinking of making it a backup after a rebuild and getting an F1 status hu and still running the H701 processor that I really love.


Matching an F#1 Status HU with a H701 processor would be limiting your transport. I'm not saying I don't like the 701, I ran one for years and my best mate still has one, in fact many people do, it's a wonderful processor for its money. But if you have a really nice transport such as the F#1 ones, it's a bit shame to "downgrade" it with the 701 - you really need an equivalent F#1 processor. 

They aren't as cheap, but the difference is indeed massive both in flexibility and sound. Not to mention noise floor lol. 

Also keep in mind that the second gen F#1 uses a different bus system (Ionbus instead of AI-net) so can't control the H701.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

n_olympios said:


> Matching an F#1 Status HU with a H701 processor would be limiting your transport. I'm not saying I don't like the 701, I ran one for years and my best mate still has one, in fact many people do, it's a wonderful processor for its money. But if you have a really nice transport such as the F#1 ones, it's a bit shame to "downgrade" it with the 701 - you really need an equivalent F#1 processor.
> 
> They aren't as cheap, but the difference is indeed massive both in flexibility and sound. Not to mention noise floor lol.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the second gen F#1 uses a different bus system (Ionbus instead of AI-net) so can't control the H701.


Gotcha. Actually don't even have the hu hooked up to my processor via ainet. Just RCA from hu to processor and then processor to amps. I use the rux to control the processor. DAT had me looking 9965. That might work well and swap out with what I currently have installed.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, you have a 7996 and a 701 and you're using an analog connection? May I ask... what the hell for? 

The 9965 is a great HU with (allegedly) the F#1 cd transport. Only problem with it is the Glidetouch feature, which never really worked like it should have. Great idea, poor implementation.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

n_olympios said:


> I'm sorry, you have a 7996 and a 701 and you're using an analog connection? May I ask... what the hell for?
> 
> The 9965 is a great HU with (allegedly) the F#1 cd transport. Only problem with it is the Glidetouch feature, which never really worked like it should have. Great idea, poor implementation.


Digital connection overrides the good DAC and instills the other.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Best said by Matt Roberts:


Matt R said:


> I dont know right off hand what model dac chip is in the 7996 so for comparison sake, I'm not real sure. I can say the 701 uses a single 8 channel Burr Brown 24 bit dac.
> 
> If your using the digital out from the HU, you are not using the dac in the HU, that is correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Nakamichi TP-1200


>^..^<


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have the top of the line BNIB.
View attachment 35496


View attachment 35497


View attachment 35498


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

Eclipse 5444


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

eclipse 55090 japanese


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice HU's ITT, but I still think the P99 beats all, simplicity, modern, and overall sexy. 

Would love to see a real scientific comparison between all high-end HU, even if they only play CD and FM, and have no internal processing


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Try this, Denon z1 with balanced cable combine with zapco fully balanced
View attachment 35606
, huge power and control, also one of the best combination.


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

if you look on ebay there are 2 9255's, an hx-d1, hx-d2, and an hx-d3, if you add in the dph7500z processor you cant be beat. non of these headunits has an onboard amplifier so you get clean output to your amplifiers. i just installed an hx-d10 with a dph7500z in my 1990 honda accord.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

Eclipse 8455.


----------



## kobiejohn (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont post much and never posted a pic but hopefully some of you will get a kick out of these.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Just put 9965 in the stang a few months back. Still need to get all of the features going. Want Bluetooth badly, not sure of all of its abilities, but I wanna maximize them.


----------

